# Living and working in Turkey



## SouthLondon (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi all,

I came across an employment agency based in Turkey called 'Marmaris Recruitment', and they have a range of jobs on and off for postings in Turkey, but mostly teaching english which I dont really want to do for the fact I'm a man and 46 year old. I work as a small plant/engine mechanic here in UK and was wondering if there was such companies that hire out machines for the construction inustry in Turkey. Another option I'm considering is running/renting a British style pub there.

I've heard the economy is emerging in Turkey and better than western europe. 

Any tips?

Thanks


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Teaching English is a completely suitable job for men and women, so long as you have qualifications and experience.
Starting your own business when there is an economic crisis is not ideal. Turkey's economy has fared better than the Euro-zone and UK, but if you are thinking of business on the Aegean Coast (tourist areas) I think you are in for a shock as while building is going on slowly, there are hundreds of stalled and abandoned projects; rental occupancies have dropped considerably in the last couple of years and very few people are making good money out of property.
Unless you speak Turkish a business-to-business opportunity would also be very difficult if not impossible to find. On the other hand there are many homes/second homes in Turkey owned by Brits so if you can adapt your skills and start in a growing area that requires both installation and ongoing maintenance you might be successful (some areas that spring to mind include pools, pumps, chimneys, solar panels, heating systems, satellite dishes, air conditioning, etc). You could target the Brits and make your language your USP. 
I should add that these are just thoughts and I am no expert on business in Turkey but recently bought a house in Turkey and found so many small businesses I need to deal with only speak Turkish.


----------



## Joannasal (Apr 25, 2013)

There are many restrictions on ex pats working in Turkey - basically, if it is a job that can be done by a Turkish person, then an ex pat cannot do it. Tourism and teaching English are two jobs that ex pats can do.
It is best if you do a Google search and hundreds of replies will come up - it is a complex and ever changing area.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Just to clarify, there is no legal barrier to do any job in TR- but the employer has to have real, practical benefits in hiring you and not a local guy. Your best bet are multinationals but you will need specific skill sets.


----------

